# New Macro Lens = New Photos



## AverageJoe (Feb 27, 2011)

Finally took the plunge on a Macro lens, it's been a long time since I've had the close focus ability so I'm pretty pumped. Obviously a lot of PP in these, but wanted to get something on the board:

















Is the out of focus bolt in the last one bothering anyone? Or did you not notice it till now?


----------



## ChrisA (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice set from the new lens.  

And yes it does bother me, on something with such a small size you should be able get the metal (bolt ?) in focus at a reasonable F stop.  Yes I did see it.:meh:  It's the angle of the shot and what's in it that make me care.  The second one works despite having only a bit in focus.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Mar 8, 2011)

F2.8 at anywhere near 1:1 is super thin.

I like #3, but would have liked F8 or even F11.


----------

